# Some Of My Fergus Falls, MN Waterfowl Sanctuary Photography



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

I went down to riverview waterfowl sanctuary but the geese were really far away there. (By the way, when are they filling the bin with corn?) Then i went down to lake alice and there were a bunch of geese. I saw one lesser canadian there that was smaller than a mallard! It's just sad that all those geese get hit by vehicles and have to stay there permanently because of broken wings and such.

We weren't there long so this is what i got in that time. Another guy came up with his huge slr camera which made my mouth water, lol! My camera was fully zoomed nearly the whole time. Pretty good for a little camera like mine.






















































































































Part of the whole lake:










Thanks for looking and i hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

those are some really nice pictures!! keep um coming!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I saw him..... The 15 pounder!!!

Sweet pics some would be great screen savers!


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

My mother in law lives just off of Lake Alice and we make it up there often. Those mallards around there are mostly banded. My daughter and I fed them last week and it was hard to find one that didn't have a band. I don't know if they ever leave the area because if someone got the flock to decoy they could drop a lifetimes worth of bands.

In the winter we like to go to the refuge and feed them the corn. My little girl loves to do that and yea I like it too. .50 a bag for lots of fun.

Good Hunting.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

How big are the originals? If they're large enough I think that a few of those would make awesome backgrounds.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

mallards are banded huh? dd: i will be back tomorrow with pitures of my first minnesota band 8)


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

johnsona said:


> How big are the originals? If they're large enough I think that a few of those would make awesome backgrounds.


The originals are 2048 x 1360. I can upload them as a larger size if you would like to use some. Just tell me what photos you want and i will upload them as bigger photos and post them up.

Thanks for all the comments everyone!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

#2 (7 ducks with 4 geese) and #5 (goose stretching his wings)

Thanks a lot! I've been looking for a few good pictures like that for a while, but they're few and far between when you're talking about something bigger than 1280 x 800.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

That last picture is about the same size as my decoy spread... :lol:

NICE PICS!


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry, but the biggest i can get them is for a 17" screen (which is 1024 x 768. The site that i upload to (photobucket.com) doesnt allow anything larger unless i pay a membership. If anyone knows a site where i can upload as a larger photo, i could go there and upload them there. Here are the ones you asked for in 1024 x 768. I will try to find a better site soon to use.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Lake Alice, is a great place to hunt :lol: 
we limit out everytime :lol: 
your right about the banded mallards, there are a few geese that have bands too

Does anyone know why there are decoys still in a feild east of fergus falls? they just got moved the other day.


----------

